# faggot straight



## rimchu

hola.

es mi primera petición.

la traducción al español que me gustaría es sobre estas palabras que deben de ser un insulto.

"faggot straight"

la frase en sí es:

You're the exact kind of faggot straight guys like to beat the shit out of.

ojalá me aclareis la duda.

gracias. muchas gracias


----------



## sunce

*faggot*:

nm   marica   _vulgar_

*straight*
_familiar_ Hetero(sexual)


----------



## Cipriana

Has juntado los dos.
Eres exactamente el tipo de gay que a los hombres heterosexuales les gusta golpear.
Faggot es homosexual
Straight guy es hombre heterosexual.


----------



## Polopino

rimchu said:


> hola.
> 
> es mi primera petición.
> 
> la traducción al español que me gustaría es sobre estas palabras que deben de ser un insulto.
> 
> "faggot straight"
> 
> la frase en sí es:
> 
> You're the exact kind of faggot straight guys like to beat the shit out of.
> 
> ojalá me aclareis la duda.
> 
> gracias. muchas gracias


Eres exactamente el tipo de maricón que a los heterosexuales les gusta pegar.


----------



## AmenofisIV

Cipriana said:


> Has juntado los dos.
> Eres exactamente el tipo de gay que a los hombres heterosexuales les gusta golpear.
> Faggot es homosexual
> Straight guy es hombre heterosexual.


Efectivamente, ha juntado las  dos palabras.
Respecto a tu traducción , se me ocurre que quizás sea más correcto decir: 
"... el tipo de gay *al* que los hombres heterosexuales les gusta golpear."
Gracias. 
alguien me dijo ayer que este  foro es bastante  adictivo. Yo diría que  lo es  y mucho


----------



## The Ed of The Lane

rimchu said:


> You're the exact kind of faggot that straight guys like to beat the shit out of.


----------



## profe105

Cipriana said:


> Has juntado los dos.
> Eres exactamente el tipo de gay que a los hombres heterosexuales les gusta golpear.
> Faggot es homosexual
> Straight guy es hombre heterosexual.


 
Perdón, pero _faggot_ no es homosexual.  _Faggot _es marica/maricón.  Es una palabra bastante vulgar y ofensiva.  _Gay _y _faggot_ no tienen el mismo significado.


----------



## sinclair001

Este diccionario urbano tiene otras frases de ese estilo
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=queer+terms
toda la sección de faggot
http://www.urbandictionary.com/browse.php?character=F&page=22
Y con lo "comprehensive" sobre "derogatory terms" no incluye los términos de rimchu.


----------



## Cipriana

Profe105, 
No quise ofender, solamente quise explicar el significado de la palabra de una forma general. Creo que el traductor debe elegir si debe usar palabras ofensivas o no y puede ser que simplemente quería entender la frase.


----------



## profe105

Cipriana said:


> Profe105,
> No quise ofender, solamente quise explicar el significado de la palabra de una forma general. Creo que el traductor debe elegir si debe usar palabras ofensivas o no y puede ser que simplemente quería entender la frase.


 
Pues, en el texto original se usa una palabra ofensiva.  Entonces, ¿no crees que se debe usar una palabra ofensiva en la traducción?

No me ofendiste.  Sólo quería aclarar que _faggot_ y _gay _no son la misma palabra con el mismo significado.


----------



## Cipriana

profe105 said:


> Pues, en el texto original se usa una palabra ofensiva.  Entonces, ¿no crees que se debe usar una palabra ofensiva en la traducción?


No estoy de acuerdo contigo profe105, pero no pienso discutirlo.


----------



## profe105

Cipriana said:


> No estoy de acuerdo contigo profe105, pero no pienso discutirlo.


 
Como quieras, Cipriana.


----------



## Polopino

profe105 said:


> Pues, en el texto original se usa una palabra ofensiva. Entonces, ¿no crees que se debe usar una palabra ofensiva en la traducción?
> 
> No me ofendiste. Sólo quería aclarar que _faggot_ y _gay _no son la misma palabra con el mismo significado.


Espero que me disculpes, pero sí lo son, según la mente de quién las utiliza, siempre teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de hombres, claro.

Creo que es cosa de educación y capacidad personal para entender el fenómeno. Un fanático recurre a 'faggot' y una persona culta y normal usa 'gay' o 'homosexual'.


----------



## Cipriana

Inclusive hay homosexuales (hombres) que usan faggot entre ellos, cariñosamente. Como hay negros que usan nigger cariñosamente. Es puramente una cuestión de contexto.


----------



## profe105

Polopino said:


> Espero que me disculpes, pero sí lo son, según la mente de quién las utiliza, siempre teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de hombres, claro.
> 
> Creo que es cosa de educación y capacidad personal para entender el fenómeno. Un fanático recurre a 'faggot' y una persona culta y normal usa 'gay' o 'homosexual'.


 
Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero no estoy de acuerdo.  Es perfectamente aceptable referirse a un hombre homosexual como _gay_, pero no es aceptable referirse a él como _faggot_.  No llevan el mismo tono.


----------



## Polopino

profe105 said:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero no estoy de acuerdo. Es perfectamente aceptable referirse a un hombre homosexual como _gay_, pero no es aceptable referirse a él como _faggot_. No llevan el mismo tono.


Efectivamente. Pero no hablaba de si es aceptable o no, sino del significado de las dos palabras.


----------



## profe105

Mira, lo que quiero decir es que no puedes sustituir una palabra por la otra.


----------



## Polopino

profe105 said:


> Mira, lo que quiero decir es que no puedes sustituir una palabra por la otra.


Entonces estamos en desacuerdo.


----------



## profe105

I guess no one agrees with me. Given the original sentence _You're the type of faggot straight guys like to beat the shit out of_, I think you should use the offensive word. A straight guy who likes to beat the shit out of gay men wouldn't use the word gay; he'd say faggot. I think the translation would lose some of its punch if you used the word gay instead of marica or maricón.


----------



## Polopino

profe105 said:


> I guess no one agrees with me. Given the original sentence _You're the type of faggot straight guys like to beat the shit out of_, I think you should use the offensive word. A straight guy who likes to beat the shit out of gay men, wouldn't use the gay; he'd say faggot. I think the translation would lose some of its punch if you used the word gay instead of marica or maricón.


Absolutely! Using the word 'faggot' makes the idiots feel more justified in their bigoted behaviour. Education is the only answer...though unfortunately, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink!


----------



## profe105

We're not talking about educating anyone here; we're talking about a translation.

Obviously, I do not advocate using the word faggot in one's every day speech.


----------



## scotu

profe105 said:


> I guess no one agrees with me. Given the original sentence _You're the type of faggot straight guys like to beat the shit out of_, I think you should use the offensive word. A straight guy who likes to beat the shit out of gay men, wouldn't use the gay; he'd say faggot. I think the translation would lose some of its punch if you used the word gay instead of marica or maricón.


 
A guy who "likes to beat the shit out of gay men" is not straight, He is very bent! and personally I have no desire to teach this guy the proper offensive language to use while he is beating the shit out of someone.

scotu


----------



## profe105

Cipriana said:


> Inclusive hay homosexuales (hombres) que usan faggot entre ellos, cariñosamente. Como hay negros que usan nigger cariñosamente. Es puramente una cuestión de contexto.


 
Claro que es una cuestión de contexto.  Pero es obvio que en este contexto la palabra no tiene nada de cariño.

Y hay muchas personas que te pueden explicar la diferencia entre _nigga_ y _nigger._


----------



## profe105

scotu said:


> A guy who "likes to beat the shit out of gay men" is not straight, He is very bent! and personally I have no desire to teach this guy the proper offensive language to use while he is beating the shit out of someone.
> 
> scotu


 
I think I've been complely misunderstood in this thread.  My responses had to do with the translation of the original sentences as it was posted, not on whether it's OK to use the word _faggot._


----------



## salarmenmx

Estoy de acuerdo con el último post del Profe. Si el texto original es ofensivo,  zalamero, o persuasivo, nuestro trabajo como traductores es expresar la misma idea, en el mismo tono, en el idioma de destino. En el caso específico, yo traduciría "maricón"

SAM


----------



## Fantasmagórico

I’m learning English and I’m not the right person to give an opinion here, but I think it would be better if we limit ourselves to find an accurate translation and set aside moral considerations.


> A guy who "likes to beat the shit out of gay men" is not straight, He is very bent! and personally I have no desire to teach this guy the proper offensive language to use while he is beating the shit out of someone.


I don’t believe you are discussing how to teach a guy how to beat someone, but rather how to translate a book, movie or something.


----------



## scotu

Doesn't anybody find it stange to translate "straight guys who like to beat the shit out of somebody" as " _hombre heterosexual_"


----------



## Polopino

scotu said:


> Doesn't anybody find it stange to translate "straight guys who like to beat the shit out of somebody" as " _hombre heterosexual_"


I don't see any other way to translate 'straight guys'. What do you suggest?

Obviously we have our own opinion about such conduct, but that shouldn't influence the translation.


----------



## drmiguel

I would translate "faggot" for "maricón" and "straight guy" for "hombre"


----------



## Polopino

drmiguel said:


> I would translate "faggot" for "maricón" and "straight guy" for "hombre"


The implication being that some of the guys ain't as straight as they like to think!


----------



## drmiguel

I think is the way the phrase takes more strenght


----------



## scotu

Polopino said:


> I don't see any other way to translate 'straight guys'. What do you suggest?
> 
> Obviously we have our own opinion about such conduct, but that shouldn't influence the translation.


 
How about "crazy guys who like to...."
Straight guys also means  _*hombres derechos*_ y _hombres derechos no quieren hacer estos cosas_.


----------



## Polopino

scotu said:


> How about "crazy guys who like to...."
> Straight guys also means _*hombres derechos*_ y _hombres derechos no quieren hacer estos cosas_.


'Crazy guys' would be a translation of 'hombres locos', and we are trying to translate 'straight guys'.

I'm sorry, Scotu, we shall have to agree to disagree.


----------



## rimchu

gracias por la ayuda

En este caso era ofensivo lo de faggot.

gracias de nuevo


----------



## scotu

rimchu said:


> gracias por la ayuda
> 
> En este caso era ofensivo lo de faggot.
> 
> gracias de nuevo


 
Lo que era ofensivo es la idea que un hombre puede golpear alguien por que el es gay/faggot/homosexual.


----------



## profe105

scotu said:


> Lo que era ofensivo es la idea que un hombre puede golpear alguien por que el es gay/faggot/homosexual.


 
Scotu,

Claro que esto es horrible.  Sin embargo, la pregunta original tenía que ver con una traducción.


----------



## scotu

profe105 said:


> Scotu,Claro que esto es horrible. Sin embargo, la pregunta original tenía que ver con una traducción.


 
I'm not a prude when it comes to language. To me gay, faggot, homosexual all mean the same thing (a rose by any other name). I agree with those that suggest that "maricon" is a good translation for "faggot".(a word that may be taken offensively translated as its equivalently offensive word) I think making moral judjments on the use of *words* is inappropiate.

However, I believe that the original sentence, or the idea behind it, lacks decency. And I don't think the indecency is lessened by substituting the word "gay" for "faggot"

I don't think its wrong to give my opinion that the *idea expressed *is indecent in the original and in any translation. 

scotu


----------



## Lynne

scotu said:


> However, I believe that the original sentence, or the idea behind it, lacks decency.  Particularly for someone's first post in the forum. And I don't think the indecency is lessened by substituting the word "gay" for "faggot"
> 
> I don't think its wrong to give my opinion that the *idea expressed *is indecent in the original and in any translation.
> scotu



Saludos

Without a doubt the 'idea' is not nice - it's terrible, isn't it. And you are welcome to voice that opinion here if you like. But please don't attach it to the person who posted it in such a way as saying "Particularly for someone's first post in the forum." That's not very nice..

Movies and novels are filled with offensive things like this. People are going to ask questions about them if they don't understand something.
I hope we didn't scare Rimchu off with this big long discussion here!


----------



## LaReinita

Lynne said:


> Saludos
> 
> Without a doubt the 'idea' is not nice - it's terrible, isn't it. And you are welcome to voice that opinion here if you like. But please don't attach it to the person who posted it in such a way as saying "Particularly for someone's first post in the forum." That's not very nice..
> 
> Movies and novels are filled with offensive things like this. People are going to ask questions about them if they don't understand something.
> I hope we didn't scare Rimchu off with this big long discussion here!


 

 I have to agree.  Just because someone hears or reads offense things and wants to know the meaning, doesn't mean that they agree in any way.  How can someone agree with something, before they even know what it means?  And I do agree with Profe105 . .  gay and faggot are very different.  One of my best friends is a gay man . .  I have no problem calling him gay, but to call him faggot, NEVER.


----------



## scotu

LaReinita said:


> gay and faggot are very different. One of my best friends is a gay man . . I have no problem calling him gay, but to call him faggot, NEVER.


 
Of course you would not use a *hate word* like _faggot _to refer to your friend. But, do you think that, if your friend was a victim of a thug who hated gays so much that he liked to beat them up, he would care whether the thug calls him gay or a faggot? 

The point that I seem to be having trouble making, is that while we are concentrating on using politically correct words, we are ignoring the fact that the idea itself is obsene. Using words that are more polite in the translation does not give the idea any greater degree of decency. 

I'm not suggesting that we shouldn't translate hateful ideas, but when we do, maybe it is not inappropiate to include a warning?


----------



## profe105

Scotu,

What type of warning would you like us to give? Do you mean here in the forum or in the original text? 

For all we know, the original poster could have been translating something from the Matthew Shepard story. We don't have any further context than what was given.


----------



## Rorrorhcp

AmenofisIV said:


> Efectivamente, ha juntado las  dos palabras.
> Respecto a tu traducción , se me ocurre que quizás sea más correcto decir:
> "... el tipo de gay *al* que los hombres heterosexuales les gusta golpear."
> Gracias.
> alguien me dijo ayer que este  foro es bastante  adictivo. Yo diría que  lo es  y mucho



No es mas correcto decirlo de esa forma....eso depende, en españa capas que es mas correcto.....


----------



## rimchu

perdonar por toda esta movidilla.

esa frase es para la traducción de unos subtitulos de una pelicula de temática gay titulada eighteen.

yo soy gay, aunque no venga al caso decirlo, pero es para aclarar esto un poco.

y es muy diferente que alguien me llame gay a que me llame maricón.

maricón me parece ofensivo y gay u homosexual, no.


----------



## scotu

Muchas gracias por este aclaración.  



> maricón me parece ofensivo y gay u homosexual, no.


 
Si porque _maricón_ LLeva el sentido de oidio, los otras palabras, no.


----------



## profe105

scotu said:


> Muchas gracias por este aclaración.
> 
> 
> 
> Síporque _maricón_ lleva el sentido de odio, lasotras palabras, no.


----------



## profe105

rimchu said:


> perdonar por toda esta movidilla.
> 
> esa frase es para la traducción de unos subtitulos de una pelicula de temática gay titulada eighteen.
> 
> yo soy gay, aunque no venga al caso decirlo, pero es para aclarar esto un poco.
> 
> y es muy diferente que alguien me llame gay a que me llame maricón.
> 
> maricón me parece ofensivo y gay u homosexual, no.


 
Rimchu,

¿Nos puedes decir la palabra que decidiste usar en la traducción?


----------



## scotu

profe105 said:


> Scotu,
> 
> What type of warning would you like us to give?.


 
Thanks very much for the corrections.
Very good question in your post to rimchu.
I owe you an answer: What warning would I give?

I would translate using offensive word for offensive word. But my concern is not with the translation of "faggot" but with the translation of "straight men". I would be inclined to translate "straight men" in this context as "_pervertido heterosexual" _

In my opinion being straight involves more than just being hetrosexual. I wouldn't want to leave anybody with the idea that "beating the shit out of homosexuals" was was in any way included in the definition or translation of the term "straight men". So I would add a warning note giving my opinion that "straight men" do not beat the shit out of someone because he is a homosexual only sick perverts do that.


----------



## rimchu

esta fue la traducción que dimos

Eres exactamente el típico "maricón" al que los heteros les gustaria dar de hostias


----------



## profe105

scotu said:


> Thanks very much for the corrections.
> Very good question in your post to rimchu.
> I owe you an answer: What warning would I give?
> 
> I would translate using offensive word for offensive word. But my concern is not with the translation of "faggot" but with the translation of "straight men". I would be inclined to translate "straight men" in this context as "_pervertido heterosexual" _
> 
> In my opinion being straight involves more than just being hetrosexual. I wouldn't want to leave anybody with the idea that "beating the shit out of homosexuals" was was in any way included in the definition or translation of the term "straight men". So I would add a warning note giving my opinion that "straight men" do not beat the shit out of someone because he is a homosexual only sick perverts do that.


 
I agree with you that people who do such horrofic acts of hate are sick.  However, particularly within the context of translating a movie, would you really include a warning?  I think men who rape comatose women are sick, but Almódovar never included any warnings in _Hable con ella._  Or, did you just mean that you would have included a warning in your post here?


----------



## profe105

rimchu said:


> esta fue la traducción que dimos
> 
> Eres exactamente el típico "maricón" al que los heteros les gustaria dar de hostias


 
Gracias por contestar, rimchu. Ha sido un hilo super interesante.


----------



## scotu

profe105 said:


> Or, did you just mean that you would have included a warning in your post here?


 
Yes, of course that's what I meant. I have no problem translating any idea presented in this forum. But if the idea, in my opinion, is indecent or obsene I think I have a privilige (maybe even a duty?) to point that out. I think that the presenter of such ideas needs to be advised that the idea is offensive, at least to me and probably to others as well. 

While this has been an interesting discussion, we are getting way off thread and dangerously close to chat...suggest we go to private messages if we need further discussion.

scotu


----------



## aballach

Hola, soy nuevo por aquí,
creo que gay y fag/faggot no tienen el mismo significado o si bien sí lo tienen (ambas expresiones se refieren a una persona homosexual) pero cambia notablemente la connotación. Mientras gay tiene un valor neutro, faggot (maricón) tiene, socialmente, un valor peyorativo. también es cierto que hay determinadas personas que se llaman faggot entre ellas sin imprimir el valor negativo de la palabra, pero eso no quita el significado que tiene la palabra. 

por otra parte mi traducción es esta

"eres exactamente el tipo de marica al que los heteros les gusta pegar"

aclaraciones de la traducción:
1º he puesto marica y no maricón, simplemente por una cuestion de estilo, prefiero marica antes que maricón.

2º la frase original dice "[...] straight guys [...]" literlamente "chicos heteros", y no chicos hetrosexuales.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Tengo entendido que en los círculos de ambiente homosexual, al menos en España, a ese tipo de _straight guys_ tan retorcidos les llaman *hetericones* (añadiéndole de m***da para dejarlo más claro)

Hoy se celebra en Madid el día del orgullo gay, por cierto

Saludos, 

MA


----------



## aballach

Hola Miguel Antonio, 

literalmente straight guy significa chico hetero,

que quieres decir con lo de hetericones, soy de Barcelona, y no lo habia odio nunca.


pasen un buen orgullo, aqui lo tuvimos hace una semanita juju


Aballach


----------



## Miguel Antonio

aballach said:


> Hola Miguel Antonio,
> 
> Literalmente straight guy significa chico hetero,
> 
> ¿Qué quieres decir con lo de hetericones?, soy de Barcelona, y no lo había oido nunca.
> 
> 
> Pasen un buen orgullo, aqui lo tuvimos hace una semanita juju
> 
> 
> Aballach


Hola Aballach, bienvenido al foro. Ten en cuenta las normas sobre cómo escribir, procurando la mayor corrección ortográfica, gramatical, etc.

Lo de "hetericones" se lo he oido decir a mis amigos _gayegos_, quiero decir, gays gallegos 

Saludos

MA


----------



## cosmo99z

I don't find a very convincing translation of "straight" in the lengthy thread above.   For example, "chico hetero" does not sound right at all if I am referring to a 70 year old man.  Nor does "hombre hetero" seem to match the tone of "straight" (at least as used in U.S. English) since "hombre hetero" sounds merely like a slightly shorter version of two conventional words, rather than true slang as "straight" is used in the in U.S.     Plus most of the native Spanish speaking responders above who have addressed the use of "straight" are from Europe, but I suspect there are other translations from Latin America.  As an example, I am watching a Cuban movie and they seem to use the word "cuadrados" to mean "straights".  I wonder if that translation is unique to Cuba, all of the Caribbean, or all of Latin America, etc?   (I would particularly appreciate a Mexican translation of "straight".)   

By the way, this thread could use some serious editing. Is there a moderator or similar perhaps?  It took far too long to sift through the prior philosophical discussions in search of linguistic support specific to the original post.   

"Otro mundo sí es posible."


----------

